# Help with my first vertical smoker



## alternatribe (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,
First of all I apologize for my way of speaking, because I am Brazilian and I am using google translator.
How I've never seen a smoker up close, I need help building one. I already have a UDS that I build based on youtube, but I wanted a vertical smoker.
I need it to be as light as possible, but to have quality for years of use.
I thought of making using 1.1/2 "x1/16" square tube structure, internally 1/8" plate in DC and 3/16" in FB and externally 1/16" (rock wool coating) . Between CC and FB 1/4" plate. And FB with refractory brick.
I need a 45x35x24 CC. How big is the FB recommended? Does reverse flow for this size help?
For the chimney what plate do I use (will it stay inside the CC)?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2018)

Make the FB 35 X 24 X 12...  
The air - heat - smoke flow is shown in the below drawing...   
Reverse flow is very important in this type smoker...   Very even heat....


----------



## alternatribe (Oct 18, 2018)

And what about the plates, what's the thinnest I can use? And square tube structure?


----------



## alternatribe (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello, continuing with the project, still not scheduled to start. As for reverse flow, should the air intake in the CC be at the bottom or the side? Is there any difference?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2019)

Air intake for the CC comes from the FB.....  should flow up from the sides, up the channels, to the top of the CC..
The material for the structure can be thin...  similar to 18 gauge (0.048) cold rolled steel...
Square tube can be 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 1/16" wall (0.063)


----------



## alternatribe (Mar 13, 2019)

Sorry, I do not know if I said it wrong or if I misunderstood. In his drawing (daveomak), he had understood that the channels from the FB to the CC were on the back wall, next to the chimney. In some drawings the channels are on the walls of the sides, not the back wall. My question is if the channels being on the back wall would heat the front or should I put the channels on the side walls so I would not have this problem? Or has it no difference?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2019)

The drawing below is one I put together...  It's my design...  I'm thinking of building it....
The CC inlet channels are on the back wall, thinking the heat and smoke will circulate toward the door, then down through the meat and out at the back of the CC...
The lower air inlets of the FB are for controlling the heat....   The upper air inlets of the FB are for adding cooling air and extra air to consume creosotes and increase air flow through the smoker without adding air to the fire...
I've seen other smokers that the CC inlets are on the sides....  I think my design provides a different view to the process...  I don't know if one is better than the other...   I design and build stuff my way...


----------



## alternatribe (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi, I made a drawing based on the explanations so far. The measurements in the drawing are internal. What do you think of the measures? I put extra entrances all with regulator, for when roasting a smaller amount of meat or regulate better the flow of heat. Do you think it will work? Do you have any other suggestions for improvement?
Another question.
For example, if I put a plate in the middle, just above the middle nettings, and completely close the top entries, leaving only the middle one open, will it consume less? (I know this plate will not seal completely)


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2019)

If you insulate the walls with 1" rock wool, you won't need all the adjusters..  They are very efficient with the CC above the FB...  Plan to cook 12 chicken or 6-8 turkeys or 16 pork butts at one time....  Sell the ones you won't eat or freeze them...   I always cook a week or more meat when I smoke meats...  vac pack what's going in the freezer for later use....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

I like your design Dave...I have always wanted a vertical reverse flow like that......


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2019)

Me too....  I'm afraid I'm too old to get any use out of it...   I've got 2 drums I'm gonna build an UDS...   That's less work and a lot less $$$$$'s....


----------



## alternatribe (Mar 18, 2019)

A new question, the chimney should be 2 "or 4" deep ?


----------

